# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) برنامج برنامج Xilisoft iPhone Transfer 4.1.0329 Multilingual مع السيريال مجرب !!

## DARIFBS

*البرنامج الرائع Xilisoft iPhone Transfer 4.1.0329 Multilingual*    *Backup iPhone content to PC* 
 Copy iPhone music, movies, music videos and photos to your computer,  backup iPhone music and movies to your computer.  *PC to Phone transfer* 
 Transfer music, movies, music videos from PC to iPhone easily. No need to remove original iPhone files, just add what you want.  *Rip iPhone files to iTunes* 
 Easily transfer files from iPhone to iTunes for backup and management.  *Supports All iPhone types* 
 Including support *iPhone 4, CDMA iPhone 4, iOS 4.2, iOS 4.3, iPod touch 4 and iTunes 10* now  *Manage iPhone as hard disk* 
 Open your iPhone with Windows Explorer and manage your iPhone as a portable hard disk.    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزاك الله كل خير عنا شكرا ++++++

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## ma2004

الله يوفقك لكن الرابط لايعمل

----------


## mohamed73

> الله يوفقك لكن الرابط لايعمل

 
شكرا اخي 
تم تعديل الرابط

----------


## hassan riach

> شكرا اخي 
> تم تعديل الرابط

       بارك الله فيك

----------


## Wonderful-Zizo

الفين شكر اخوي 
بس الرابط الثاني مايعمل 
ياريت لو تتكرم وترفع الملف عالميديا فاير بيكون افضل 
لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## jovialite

شكرا ++++++

----------


## amchebek

لكن الرابط لايعمل..

----------


## mohamed73

> لكن الرابط لايعمل..

   *Server maintenance*

----------


## راشدمحمد

> *Server maintenance*

   بارك الله فيك-نعم في حالة صيانة

----------

